# 40% off at Michaels



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Ouuuuu, thankx for the tip!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG< I was just out by the one in Pembroke Pines!

And I did'nt go inside to look around like I usually do ):

Oh well, there's always another time I guess!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

they have a 5 foot tall witch that is holding a candy bag, she has not feet she's a post on a stand but her eyes light up and move and her head turns , they also have a 6 foot tall Talking Coachman who is a skeleton that talks and his head moved and mouth with eyes that light up he's $130.00 and witch is $50.00


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

40% off coupon
Michaels Coupon


----------



## dTor (Aug 11, 2009)

**** NEW COUPON AVAILABLE ****

I just went yesterday and bought $2 worth of foam sheets. I got a register-printed coupon good for 40% off any one regular price item. Valid 8/23/09 to 8/29/09.


----------

